# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Cultivo de maracuya

## jesa

Actualmente el cultivo de maracuya se encuentra con un buen precio comparado ha campañas anteriores, su precio es de S/. 1,0 por kilo (precio en chacra).Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de maracuya Maracuya MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Cultivo maracuya y palta - Inicio proyecto 2 Has

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

> Actualmente el cultivo de maracuya se encuentra con un buen precio comparado ha campañas anteriores, su precio es de S/. 1,0 por kilo (precio en chacra).

 Que recomendaciones me haria para la poda del maracuya.
Voy a iniciar la poda de mi maracuya, por primera vez y deseo sus comentarios, si no es molestia.
Le agradesco de antemano.
Hugo Salcedo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hugo: 
Te dejo adjunto el capítulo de poda de un estudio bastante completo sobre el cultivo de maracuyá, hecho en El Salvador, por la Dirección Ejecutiva del Centro Nacional de Tecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal (CENTA).  Además te dejo el link de todo el trabajo para que te sirva de guía o manual de cultivo. Ahí vas a encontrar un montón de información que te puede ser bastante útil:   http://www.centa.gob.sv/documentos/guias/maracu.pdf (Ojo que las dos primeras páginas están en blanco  :Confused: ) 
Saludos y buena suerte con la poda.

----------


## bernardo

hola a todos, esque quisiera saber el precio actual de maracuya en chacra, es que voy a vender mi primera cosecha y no quiero que me sorprendan, muchas gracias.

----------


## Ngalindo

Bernardo, yo quisiera saber cual es la produccion aproximada por Ha y en que zona siembras. Me interesaría saber de la zona de Chao. Gracias anticipadas por tus comentarios.

----------


## bernardo

hola ngalindo. mira no se exactamente cuanto me va a producir pero a groso modo de acuerdo a la asistencia tecnica me va a rendir entre 17 a 20 tm anteriormente se sembraba a una distancia de 5 mt rntre surcos y 3 mt entre planta y planta. a mi han asistido de otra forma en zigzag y rinde mejor, es decir mas o menos 3mt entre surco y 2.5 entre planta y planta y 2 m altura.
por otro lado yo estoy en el valle del santa en la zona de tangay. no tengo datos de la zona de chao, pero supongo q sera mejor ya que esta  zona es mas calida por estar mas al norte.
bueno hasta pronto

----------


## Ngalindo

O sea que tienes alrededor de 1300 plantas/Ha??? Estoy pensando sembrar maracuyá y me gustaría ver los costos de instalación, que ojalá pudieras compartirlos. Te agradezco nuevamente.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen dia Ngalindo:
Mira, estoy compartiendo con Uds. un archivo de costos para la instalación de un campo de Maracuya que me proporcionaron y que actualicé. 
Espero te pueda servir para que empieces. 
Saludos Cordiales 
Jack Jiménez
Trujillo - Peru
RPC: 94-9711273

----------


## Ngalindo

Por supuesto que servirá, muchas gracias por el apoyo.

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Sr, Jack Jimenez Pereda:
Previo mi saludo, agradecerle por la información del archivo de los costos de producción de maracuya, lo cual resulta muy interesante y una alternativa a sembrios tradicionales y poco rentables, caso maiz amarillo entre otros.
A ver si nos puede compartir otros archivos similares para tener presente como alternativa de sembrios, preferentemente sobre costos de producción y estimaciones de ingresos de productos como UVA RED GLOBE y PALTA HASS.
Anticipadamente gracias por su atención 
Jorge Pumasunco H.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Buen dia con todos:
Jorge, respondiendo a tu solicitud, por supuesto que puedo  colaborar con esa información, y cuento con algunos mas sobre frutales, ademas de los que me estas solicitando. Espero colgarlos pronto. 
Saludos Cordiales 
Jack Jiménez
Trujillo - Peru
RPC: 94-9711273  JIMPERJONTER05@GMAIL.COM

----------


## esarmiento

Apreciados amigos, en primer lugar las felicitaciones del caso para el administrador de este foro, recien me incribí en este foro y me parece excelente todo el contenido, estaba buscando informacion sobre costos de Maracuya y encontré este foro. por favor a todos los integrantes de este foro les agradeceré mucho si tuvieran informacion actualiada de costos de produccion y rendimiento de maracuya, quiero empezar con una ha en la zona norte, especificamente en el distrito de Motupe. muchas gracias anticipadas. 
Atte.
Enemesio Sarmiento
RPC 01-989119012
Cel 979530321

----------


## jesa

Con respecto al maracuya, existe la posibilidad de poder injertarlo con *granadilla* asi la planta cuente con 6 meses. Le menciono esto porque he tenido problemas con las plantaciones de un lote de maracuya, y veo la alternativa de poder injertarlo. Espero sus comenatarios. 
Jehison Saenz

----------


## Gacasa

Los injertos de aproximación funcionan muy bien para este tipo de especies, por lo que es posible realizar este injerto.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Jesa,  no creo que sea buena idea injertar maracuya sobre granadilla, ya que la granadilla es mas suceptible a problemas patologicos(nematodos, fusarium, etc) lo que sea  hace es lo contrario se injerta granadilla sobre maracuya para producir granadilla en la costa , .Ademas pregunto que tipo de problemas tienes con el maracuya ? de repente sucede que escogistes un tipo de maracuya muy suceptible, ya que en el peru, no tenemos una var. selecta y mejorada cada agricultor selecciona el que  cree que es mejor y siembra, poe eso viene los problema.
Ing.Fernando Malpartida 
Huaral-  Peru

----------


## jesa

Con respecto al cultivo de *maracuya* que les menciono, esta ubicado en la Irrigación El Paraíso. En mi caso tuvo problemas de mortalidad de planta debido a la calidad de agua con la que riego (agua subterranea) y suelo salino. A pesar que incorpore compost no me fue bien.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Jesa, te recomiendo que hagas un analisis de suelo y agua completo, para ver que ph, ,CE. etc,  ademas concentracion de cloros , sodio etc, en el agua y de ahi decidir que enmienda aplicar para ir corrigiendo el suelo y si es posible plantar otro frutal que tolere ese tipo de suelo y agua que tengas, como  granado, higos, etc.

----------


## jfrequejor

sr jimenez, exelente los costos sobre el maracuya muchas gracias que eso nos ayuda mucho, quisiera saber si de casualidad tambien tiene costos para la siembra de palta hass, envista que quiero sembrar este cultivo junto al maracuya en un area de 28 hectares.
muchas gracias.

----------


## jfrequejor

sr jimenez, exelente los costos sobre el maracuya muchas gracias que eso nos ayuda mucho, quisiera saber si de casualidad tambien tiene costos para la siembra de palta hass, envista que quiero sembrar este cultivo junto al maracuya en un area de 28 hectares.
muchas gracias.

----------


## jm78_10

Estimados amigos, recien me estoy integrando al forun y me parece muy bueno.  en especial sobre el tema de la maracuya. 
les cuento que este es un proyecto que estoy contemplando realizar en la provincia de Jaen sobre un area de una hectarea, por ello me estoy onformando del tema ya que en si mi rubro es otro, pero si me interesa esta inversion. 
Quedo a la espera de sus comentario e informacion. 
Por cierto he leido que la mejor semilla o plante es la de brasil ???   
Correo jm78_10@yahoo.es

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimados buenas tardes: 
Solo para compartir con Uds. costos de algunos cultivos que puedan necesitar.
Esta información esta actualizada en precios y cantidades proporcionada por personas, amigos mios y que las comparto con Uds. 
Son costos generales, que les puede dar un enfoque del mantenimiento en cada uno de ellos, las disculpas ya que algunos estan en soles y otros en dolares.. 
saludos cordiales 
atte 
Jp

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados buenas tardes: 
> Solo para compartir con Uds. costos de algunos cultivos que puedan necesitar.
> Esta información esta actualizada en precios y cantidades proporcionada por personas, amigos mios y que las comparto con Uds. 
> Son costos generales, que les puede dar un enfoque del mantenimiento en cada uno de ellos, las disculpas ya que algunos estan en soles y otros en dolares.. 
> saludos cordiales 
> atte 
> Jp

 Estimado Jack: 
Ese documento es valioso como para que se pierda dentro de un tema "X", que en este caso es de maracuyá. Supongo que a muchos les va interesar ver tu cuadro de costos 2010, por lo que sería muy bueno que lo publiques como un tema aparte -tuyo- en el foro de Gestión. Sólo tienes que crear un nuevo tema, en vez de responder los que ya han sido publicados. Así, poco a poco, los usuarios van a compartir sus cuadros de costos como tú, para que puedan ser contrastados entre todos; algo que sin duda será de utilidad para los usuarios que participan en AgroFórum.pe. 
Si te parece que soy un pesado con todas mis indicaciones  :Stick Out Tongue: , yo puedo publicar el cuadro en un nuevo tema para que no se pierda aquí. 
Y muchas gracias por compartir información con nosostros.

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Buenas noches:
Excelente información y las gracias respectivas al sr. Jack Jimenez por compartir con nosotros esta información que nos abre un nuevo horizonte en cultivos como la palta, maracuya etc, igualmente resultaria muy necesario que se cree un tema en este foro sobre *COSTOS DE PRODUCCION DE PRODUCTOS* donde se pueda apreciar los costos de los diferentes productos agrícolas y otros, entre ellos los de *costos de riego por goteo* en los diferentes productos como para redondear la idea de costeos e iniciar proyectos de estos cultivos, igualmente costos como los de la uva red globe que se convierte en nuestro producto bandera de exportación.
Saludos y nuevamente las gracias por la información.
Atte
Jorge Pumasunco H.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Sr. Bruno buen día le dé Dios.!
No creo que sea pesado, al contrario nos ayudas a ser mas ordenados dentro del foro, y si, le agradecería mucho publique esta información como un nuevo tema.
A veces el tiempo que disponemos es muy ajustado, pero gracias por administrar de la mejor manera la informacion que compartimos. 
Pronto compartiré mas costos al respecto. 
saludos cordiales 
atte 
Jack Jiménez

----------


## MANOWAR

exelentes temas

----------

